# coconut shells



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

So I needed a cave to make my apistogramma iniridae pair happy. I dont expect a successful spawn, but wanted to give them a cave anyway. My plan is to attach java moss to the top of it so it blends in better with my tank.

So far I have gotten as far as eating the coconut. I cleaned off all of the meat from inside, so do I need to do anything to the shells besides cut a door in them? Do I have to worry about pesticides? Should I soak them for a few days, weeks, hours?


----------



## Stina (Sep 23, 2007)

I would at least boil them for 1/2 hour. I think the Library here has an article on making decor fish safe.

Good Luck, keep us posted. 

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Nutty4Mbunas (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't you think that eventually that coconut shell will rot? I know that its a very hard material but I myself would think that it would eventually rot. How about a terracotta pot wouldn't work just as well? Im new to cichlid hobby and am learning about these wonderful fishes. I would go for rocks or there are even some cool looking plastic caves that they sell in the fish stores. I try not to conciously do anyting that will harm my fish. Good luck! :fish: I would love to read more responses on this matter.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Pet Stores often sell coconut shell cavesâ€¦ I have no clue what they do to treat them, if anythingâ€¦ I have one thatâ€™s around 2 years oldâ€¦ itâ€™s been in water for a little over half itâ€™s stay with meâ€¦ itâ€™s not rotting at allâ€¦

Iâ€™ve never made a home made one so I canâ€™t say if it will rot or notâ€¦

Boiling the shell should make it fish safe. Not too much will survive the boiling process. Boiling or bleaching are the standard cleaning methods. I wouldnâ€™t bleach the shell though as itâ€™s porous and will be hard to completely rinse.

Iâ€™ve also done terra cotta pots. Both work great, the Pots were cheaper and easier for me (remember I bought mine, I didnâ€™t make them) but the Coconut shells look more â€œnaturalâ€


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

Its a planted south american tank so pots and plastic are out of the question. In addition, I dont have any other rocks in the tank, so a cave might look a little out of place, and take up more space then I want it to. I decided on the coconut shell because I can cover it with java moss so it blends in nicely with the rest of the tank.

Yes, it will rot. So will my driftwood. In my experience, its going to take a long time for it to break down, and I can always replace it if it gets too bad.


----------

